# Avatar



## Rob Fisher (3/2/14)

I'm trying to upload an avatar but everytime I click on the icon I get this error? Any ideas?

*The following error occurred:*
*404 Not Found*
The server can not find the requested page:

41.86.112.115:8082/account/avatar?&_xfRequestUri=%2Fmembers%2Frob-fisher.290%2F&_xfNoRedirect=1&_xfToken=290%2C1391455253%2Cbdec47eebda7f02d9b379bd0798bdc398d70c1dc&_xfResponseType=json (port 8082)
Please forward this error screen to 41.86.112.115's WebMaster.


----------



## Gizmo (3/2/14)

try now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> try now



Perfect! All fixed! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (28/7/15)

.... and I cannot find the path to change my avatar. I have done it before, but not for a long time. Searching myself silly atm


----------



## Riaz (28/7/15)

Tom said:


> .... and I cannot find the path to change my avatar. I have done it before, but not for a long time. Searching myself silly atm


hi @Tom 

Click on your current profile pic (top right hand corner) 

Should be easy to navigate from there to change the pic


----------



## kimbo (28/7/15)

Tom said:


> .... and I cannot find the path to change my avatar. I have done it before, but not for a long time. Searching myself silly atm


At the top hover over your forum name, then click on you avatar

Edit: Click your avatar again then you should get the page to change the avatar

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (28/7/15)

Riaz said:


> hi @Tom
> 
> Click on your current profile pic (top right hand corner)
> 
> Should be easy to navigate from there to change the pic





kimbo said:


> At the top hover over your forum name, then click on you avatar
> 
> Edit: Click your avatar again then you should get the page to change the avatar



hmm....and exactly that leads nowhere. That was what I thought it was, trying since yesterday.


----------



## Tom (28/7/15)

this is what comes up if I click on my avatar....


----------



## Riaz (28/7/15)

Tom said:


> this is what comes up if I click on my avatar....
> View attachment 32282


Should i delete your current one and then you can try to upload the new one?


----------



## Tom (28/7/15)

Riaz said:


> Should i delete your current one and then you can try to upload the new one?


dunno...might have no avatar then


----------



## kimbo (28/7/15)

Tom said:


> this is what comes up if I click on my avatar....
> View attachment 32282

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/7/15)

Try again Tom?


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/15)

Guys, click on your name at the top of the screen. A menu will appear, Avatar is right there on the menu. Don't click on your actual avatar.


----------



## Tom (28/7/15)

all good guys...worked! Thx!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

